# whos going to indiana and or st louis swap meet



## kccomet (Jan 3, 2014)

whos going and what are you bringing. i trying to convince myself to go. i have some interesting stuff,and i hate shipping bikes. went to st louis a couple years ago, they drew a large crowd


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 3, 2014)

Going to both, always a great time. I'm flying in...so I am only bringing cash...


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 3, 2014)

Am going to the Indy swap ... just bringin' cash.

.............  patric


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 3, 2014)

*St. Louis for sure*

Cause I live here. Wish I had time off to do to Indy. I won't be bringing anything to sell this year, looking to buy prewar ballooner parts and bikes. I look forward to meeting all of you there.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 3, 2014)

So we'll have a bunch of people milling around with pockets full of cash and not a damned thing to buy because nobody bothered to bring anything to sell?!?

Seriously though, I'll be at both events, and I'll bring a bike or two to show in Stl. There's been a clear improvement in interest and solidarity in the past year in the old bike hobby in St. Louis and I'd like to see the folks here make a concerted effort to attend the event (I can really only speak of Stl). There's been very limited involvement, but very significant opportunity to boost the exposure and interest in vintage bikes and cruises here. I'd really like to meet everyone and shoot the breeze and talk about scheduling at least one cruise on the Illinois side and one one the Missouri side in 2014.


----------



## kccomet (Jan 3, 2014)

i like cash almost as much as i like old bicycles


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 3, 2014)

*Stl bike show*



Talewinds said:


> So we'll have a bunch of people milling around with pockets full of cash and not a damned thing to buy because nobody bothered to bring anything to sell?!?
> 
> Seriously though, I'll be at both events, and I'll bring a bike or two to show in Stl. There's been a clear improvement in interest and solidarity in the past year in the old bike hobby in St. Louis and I'd like to see the folks here make a concerted effort to attend the event (I can really only speak of Stl). There's been very limited involvement, but very significant opportunity to boost the exposure and interest in vintage bikes and cruises here. I'd really like to meet everyone and shoot the breeze and talk about scheduling at least one cruise on the Illinois side and one one the Missouri side in 2014.




We can make this happen!


----------



## rlhender (Jan 3, 2014)

I will be there with cash and bikes

Rick


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 3, 2014)

rlhender said:


> I will be there with cash and bikes
> 
> Rick




Do you have a booth space? Has it been assigned yet?


----------



## rlhender (Jan 3, 2014)

Talewinds said:


> Do you have a booth space? Has it been assigned yet?





Not sure I had a buddy get me a spot next to him, last year we were across from Blue Moon


----------



## MOTOmike (Jan 3, 2014)

*Which One ??*

For those of you who have been to both shows, what would you suggest if I could only make one show?  I'm about a 3 hr. drive from Indy, and about a 6 hr. drive from St. Louis.  Does one show focus more on prewar bikes than the other?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## vincev (Jan 3, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> Am going to the Indy swap ... just bringin' cash.
> 
> .............  patric




Isnt the Indiana show the one in Lebanon,Indiana? When is Indy?? I am going to the one in Lebanon.


----------



## MOTOmike (Jan 3, 2014)

MOTOmike said:


> For those of you who have been to both shows, what would you suggest if I could only make one show?  I'm about a 3 hr. drive from Indy, and about a 6 hr. drive from St. Louis.  Does one show focus more on prewar bikes than the other?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike





Oops…..  I meant Lebanon, IN.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 4, 2014)

Don't come to the St. Louis show looking for prewar bikes for sale, they're just not there. Having said that, there are great bikes and parts for sale.


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 4, 2014)

*Got three spaces*

Got three spaces at the Hoosier swap for me and two buddies. We'll have a 18 foot trailer and full size pickup full of stuff. bikes, parts, not really sure what all is going yet but I'm sure we'll need to sell some stuff early to be able to get it all put out.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 4, 2014)

Anyone bringing any tall frame early stuff to Lebanon? (1900s–1920s)


----------



## kccomet (Jan 4, 2014)

no pre war bikes in st louis, you never know what will turn up in any given swap. for me its not the size of the meet or whats there on a quality level. its if i buy something i really want or need. ive bought some pretty good things at some tiny swaps. if i go ill be bringing some interesting stuff. always looking for special or interesting track,racing bikes


----------



## Iverider (Jan 4, 2014)

Last year at the Indiana Swap there was a huge variety from a crusty 58" highwheeler (That I regret not spending the $800 asking price on) to TOC safeties to Ballooners of all eras, BMX, Road bikes, etc. There was a good variety of stuff. I brought mostly junk  although most of it at giveaway prices. People kept digging through the box of derailleurs that were $1 each. The entire box was $5. Finally someone bought it after I mentioned how much easier it would be to dig through the box sitting on the couch in their own home.

I think I'll bring my arch truss to "show" just for fun. Might have a Dayton/Huffman 1948 ballooner "Kit" to sell but haven't decided just yet.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 4, 2014)

Sent in for a spot today at the Hoosier meet! Got a few bikes and some parts for sale. Looking for pre war Huffman stuff..............


----------



## rlhender (Jan 4, 2014)

Anyone interested in BMX stuff? If so I will load a buch of it up and bring with me


----------



## vincev (Jan 4, 2014)

Cabe members should wear or tape something that says CABE on their clothes so other members will get to meet each other.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 4, 2014)

*Good point*



vincev said:


> Cabe members should wear or tape something that says CABE on their clothes so other members will get to meet each other.




I will be holding signs that say cabe members, or something of that nature for the St. Louis show.


----------



## JOEL (Jan 4, 2014)

I will be attending both shows and will have PREWAR BIKES which I will exchange for CASH.

Here are some highlights...
1954 Schwinn Jaguar Balloon Tire
1938 Schwinn Motorbike, original paint Chicago Cycle Supply special
1934 Schwinn model R racer, 28" fixie wall hanger, original
36 Hawthorne Duralium Flocycle


----------



## vincev (Jan 4, 2014)

Any sellers,why dont ya post a few pics of what ya will be selling and some prices for a pre show peek.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 4, 2014)

*vincev* ... Doood ... that would be Lebanon, Indiana ... pardone .. got used to calling 
the Indiana Swap .. 'Indy' ........... it used to be in or near Indianapolis ... 

....... patric





This is me trying to shut off a friend's smartfone .. after unauthorized use.
Durn thing snapped a foto ..... awkward and so embarrassing .... Aarrrrgh !!!!


----------



## Boris (Jan 4, 2014)

vincev said:


> Cabe members should wear or tape something that says CABE on their clothes so other members will get to meet each other.




Vince will be easy to spot. CABE will be upside down on his tape.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 4, 2014)

Just look for my moustache...


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 4, 2014)

*Updated list for Lebanon*

Can't go to Lebanon after all. Death in the family so I'll be in Indiana this weekend instead. These bikes are still for sale, though. These are "shipped prices" for CABEites:
1936/37 Silver King - $550




1936 Duralium frame & fork (polished) - $400




1946 Westfield Compax Paratrooper - $500




1972-ish Mossberg racer - $300


----------



## vincev (Jan 4, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Vince will be easy to spot. CABE will be upside down on his tape.




You truly are an idiot.Everyone knows how to spell CEAB


----------



## chitown (Jan 4, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Vince will be easy to spot. CABE will be upside down on his tape.




I'll be there and wear my sign to be sure to blend in with my fellow cabe members.


*ɹǝqɯǝɯ ǝqɐɔ*


----------



## rickyd (Jan 5, 2014)

*st louis*

when is st louis swap? thx rick


----------



## klunk! (Jan 5, 2014)

*Going to try to make it to St.L...Sunday Jan. 26th*

May bring a truck load of misc. to St. Louis. Prewar to vintage 70s road.  Just have see closer to the date if I can sneak away for the day.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 5, 2014)

*St. Louis swap*

Is on Sunday the 26th this month. Gateway convention center in collinsville,Illinois.hope to see you there.


----------



## rickyd (Jan 5, 2014)

*hope*

to make event and meet cabe members, does anyone have a booth? an easy place to meet?  if i decide to sell any bikes (not good at that) what is best way? bike corral? parking lot? how is parking? Lord knows i need outta this house! rick


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 5, 2014)

rickyd said:


> to make event and meet cabe members, does anyone have a booth? an easy place to meet?  if i decide to sell any bikes (not good at that) what is best way? bike corral? parking lot? how is parking? Lord knows i need outta this house! rick




Forget the parking lot, the weather could be lousy like it was last year, and will probably be cold, people spend as little time as possible outside. It's a big venue indoors anyway. The bike corral is always good, but for a very old bike I'd probably park it arbitrarily over near the vintage bike show area with an easy to see for-sale sign on it.


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 15, 2014)

*Updated my list*

I've sold a couple bikes since I posted what I'm taking to Lebanon so I've revised my list (see post #23 in this thread) and added prices on the ones I'm selling. I got my space assignment this morning, too. I'll be in space #39.


----------



## jkent (Jan 15, 2014)

Does anyone have contact information for this show? I would like to call for a spot. I have a garage full of bikes I would like to carry up there.
Thanks, JKent

I just looked it up and it's 400 miles each way for me. about a 6 hour drive. I guess I could drive up the night before and stay in a room. anyone else doing the same?


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 15, 2014)

jkent said:


> Does anyone have contact information for this show? I would like to call for a spot. I have a garage full of bikes I would like to carry up there.
> Thanks, JKent




Joe,
The info is on here:http://hoosierbicycles.homestead.com/


----------



## Terry66 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'll be at the Hoosier show. Bringing a bike to show...and hopefully leaving with a couple. Always looking for Firestones and good deals. 

Don....got anything good that you don't want to transport? Shoot me a PM


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 23, 2014)

*Hoosier Swap*

I'm bringing a truck and trailer load for me and my friends. We'll be in spaces 19,20 and 21. We'll have a whizzer, Copper tone Schwinn Panther, Coppertone Schwinn Starlet III, Prewar Peerless frame set, Maroon Schwinn Cruiser 5, 1992 Schwinn Paramount, Colson steer from the rear tandem. about 20 boxes of parts with lots of hand grips and about 25+ bikes.


----------



## vincev (Jan 23, 2014)

rideahiggins said:


> I'm bringing a truck and trailer load for me and my friends. We'll be in spaces 19,20 and 21. We'll have a whizzer, Copper tone Schwinn Panther, Coppertone Schwinn Starlet III, Prewar Peerless frame set, Maroon Schwinn Cruiser 5, 1992 Schwinn Paramount, Colson steer from the rear tandem. about 20 boxes of parts with lots of hand grips and about 25+ bikes.




Is Rick going to be close to ya??


----------



## vincev (Jan 23, 2014)

Anyone going to the Indiana show bringing a 28 inch drop stand with ears and a Mead Ranger tank?The tank with only one angle on the front.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 23, 2014)

I'll be in spot # 30 with a chain drive Colson tricycle, couple rat type bikes and a table full of parts...........should be a good meet!


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jan 23, 2014)

I will be there at both swapmeets.  Be sure to come by and see me.  I will have lots of stuff to sell. Spaces 62 and 63 at indy.  Matt


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 23, 2014)

vincev said:


> Is Rick going to be close to ya??



I hope so I'm bringing his stuff.


----------

